# Self-resistance as a safe alternative to weightlifting



## Bob1950 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I practice self-resistance for more 10 years after my surgery and radiation and see wonderful benefits of this training.  This method may be a good alternative to weightlifting if we want to gain/keep some muscles and strength and to avoid injuries related to weightlifting. I would like to give you the link to the website that clearly explains the basic principles of this method and hope it will be interesting for you. angelfire.com/ny5/shenandoah/OBB/OBB.html 

For the last 3 years, I use a stick and belt loop to increase the efficiency of self-resistance training, and you can find my workout log (Bob50) on the Sierraexercise forum. sierraexercise.proboards.com/

I will be glad if you find useful information for yourself. 
Bob.


----------



## Bob1950 (Dec 22, 2018)

*Six self-resistance (SR) exercises with a stick for arms and upper body muscles

*You can do this workout as morning exercises daily without overtraining. Try to keep tension in working muscles >60% of max. Perform 2-6 sets for each exercise. The number of repetitions (reps) is not important. The important criterion of sufficient loading is burning or light pain in working muscles. These exercises may be performed as a circuit.  You can use a broomstick for these exercises.*
*
1. Biceps pushing. Take a stick by two hands and hold it close to the chest. Push the stick to left side, tensing only right biceps and resisting by the left biceps. Keeping SR, move through the full range of motion (ROM) to left. Then push the stick to right side, tensing only left biceps and resisting by the right one. Keeping SR, move through the full ROM to right. Repeat pushing to right-left sides with ~constant SR until feeling the light pain in the both biceps. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec with 1 or 2 deep breathes. 

2 Triceps pulling. Take a stick by two hands and hold it close to the chest. Pull the stick to left side, tensing only left triceps and resisting by the right one. Move through the full ROM to left. Then pull the stick to right side, tensing only right triceps and resisting by the left one. Again move through the full ROM to right. Repeat pulling to right-left sides until feeling the light pain in the both triceps. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec with 1 or 2 deep breathes.

3. Deltoid muscle pulling. Take a stick by two hands and hold it close to your hips (forward). Pull the stick to left, tensing only left deltoid muscle and resisting by the right deltoid muscle. Keeping SR, elevate your left hand above your head (full ROM). Then pull the stick to right side, tensing only right deltoid muscle and resisting by the left one. Keeping SR, elevate your right hand above your head (full ROM). Repeat pulling to right-left sides until feeling the light pain in both deltoid muscles. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec with 1 or 2 deep breathes. You can also use forward and backward circular movements with SR to develop different deltoid muscle fibers. 

4. Latissimus dorsi muscles pulling. Take a stick by two hands and raise it above your head. Pull the stick to left, tensing only left latissimus dorsi and resisting by only right latissimus dorsi. Keeping SR, move through the full ROM to left. Then pull the stick to right side, tensing only right latissimus dorsi and resisting by the left one. Again, move through the full ROM. Repeat pulling to right-left sides until feeling the light pain in both latissimus dorsi muscles. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec, 1 or 2 deep breathes. You can also use circular movements with SR to develop more latissimus dorsi muscle fibers. 

5. Pectoralis muscles pushing. Take a stick by two hands and straighten both arms at the chest level. Push the stick to left side, tensing only right pectoralis and resisting by the left pectoralis (use the full ROM). Then push the stick to right side, tensing only left pectoralis and resisting by the right one (use the full ROM). Repeat pushing to right-left sides with constant SR until feeling the light pain in both pectoralis. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec, 1 or 2 deep breathes. You can also use circular movements with SR to develop different pectoralis muscle fibers. 

6. Trapezius muscle pulling. Take a stick by two hands and straighten both arms at the chest level. Pull the stick to left side, tensing only left trapezius and resisting by right trapezius. Move through the full ROM to left. Then pull the stick to right side, tensing only right trapezius and resisting by the left trapezius. Move through the full ROM to right. Repeat pulling to right-left sides until feeling the light pain in both trapezius muscles. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec, 1 or 2 deep breathes.

This principle of the opposite SR you can apply to any movements with sticks, which you can find on the internet sites.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 22, 2018)

just messin' with ya till the spam cops get here, 'Bob'


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 22, 2018)

Bob1950 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I practice self-resistance for more 10 years after my surgery and radiation and see wonderful benefits of this training.  This method may be a good alternative to weightlifting if we want to gain/keep some muscles and strength and to avoid injuries related to weightlifting. I would like to give you the link to the website that clearly explains the basic principles of this method and hope it will be interesting for you. angelfire.com/ny5/shenandoah/OBB/OBB.html
> 
> ...



Do you remember Charles Atlas and the sand kicking advertisements?

That's what he used.  Resistance training.  it makes sense.  

My doctor told me not to lift any weights.  Hard on the heart.


----------



## Bob1950 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi Gary,
Everyone has his own choice. If someone cannot or does not want to use weights, he/she can use self-resistance as a safe method to gain/keep some strength, muscles, and flexibility.  I do not advocate this training, just it works. 
 Best.

P.S.
Q: "...and what might these be Bob?"
        A:  no one.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2018)

Bob1950 said:


> Hi Gary,
> Everyone has his own choice. If someone cannot or does not want to use weights, he/she can use self-resistance as a safe method to gain/keep some strength, muscles, and flexibility.  I do not advocate this training, just it works.
> Best.



Forgive me

Thought sure it was spam


----------



## Bob1950 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi Camper6,

I also avoid to lift heavy weights because of some medical reasons.  I tried to be in good shape all my life, and high tension self-resistance is a good solution for me. Just try these exercises with a stick.  If you will feel good, you can also use exercises with a belt loop. 
Best wishes and Merry Christmas!
Bob


----------



## Bob1950 (Dec 23, 2018)

No problem, Gary.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Trade (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm going to keep lifting as long as I can. 

<font size="3">


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2019)

Wow Trade! I'm impressed.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes, Trade, you have a great shape.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2019)

Trade said:


> I'm going to keep lifting as long as I can.
> 
> <font size="3">



I'm impressed too Trade, you must have strong legs and knees also.  Is there a reason why you grip the bar with one palm facing up and the other down?


----------



## Trade (Jan 3, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm impressed too Trade, you must have strong legs and knees also.  Is there a reason why you grip the bar with one palm facing up and the other down?



That was the 2011 Florida Senior Games. I finished 2nd in my age and weight class. Which wasn't so great considering there were only two of us entered in it. My best dead lift of the day was 137.5 KG or 303 lbs. The other dude's best lift was 227.5 KG or 501 lbs. Almost 200 lbs more than me. There are some strong old men out there. A lot stronger than me. Almost everyone who dead lifts uses that reverse grip. It's a lot easier to keep the bar from slipping out of your hands when you grip it that way. 

I haven't been to a meet since I move out of Florida in 2014. Alabama doesn't have much in the way of Senior games. Not like Florida.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 3, 2019)

Trade said:


> I finished 2nd in my age and weight class. Which wasn't so great considering there were only two of us entered in it.



Killer funny
Seriously though, you competed, looked good, did good
Nicely done, my friend, nicely done


I too lift, but it’s just logs/timbers and 5 gal cans of water, diesel, gas, and propane…with a terrible stance and grip
I also hang….from tree limbs….. to loosen the ol’ lower back up after lifting


Not a choice, really, but a necessity…to be able to continue working out (side) and to get anything done











and to be able to rest...comfortably


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2019)

Trade said:


> That was the 2011 Florida Senior Games. I finished 2nd in my age and weight class. Which wasn't so great considering there were only two of us entered in it. My best dead lift of the day was 137.5 KG or 303 lbs. The other dude's best lift was 227.5 KG or 501 lbs. Almost 200 lbs more than me. There are some strong old men out there. A lot stronger than me. Almost everyone who dead lifts uses that reverse grip. It's a lot easier to keep the bar from slipping out of your hands when you grip it that way.



You did very well Trade, and thanks for explaining about the reverse grip, makes sense.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jan 3, 2019)

Trade said:


> I'm going to keep lifting as long as I can.



I am not sure that heavy weighlifting is a healthy practice after 70.  Moderate strength and muscle mass sufficient to avoid injuries, good flexibility, mobility and perfect mind-body connection might be priorities for old people.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 3, 2019)

Bob1950 said:


> I am not sure that heavy weighlifting is a healthy practice after 70.  Moderate strength and muscle mass sufficient to avoid injuries, good flexibility, mobility and perfect mind-body connection might be priorities for old people.



'old people'?

I say, if you* can*...and it feels good....do it...no matter age or what someone calls old age



Trade said:


> I'm going to keep lifting a*s long as I can.*



Yup

and I'll be building, framing, climbing roofs as long as I can

oh, and dancing on the floors I just laid






'old people'....pffft


----------



## Bob1950 (Jan 4, 2019)

How old are you? You are looking great, Gary!  Certainly, you have sufficient strength, muscle mass, flexibility, and mobility at your age due to your life style.  But the majority of people do not.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2019)

Bob1950 said:


> How old are you? You are looking great, Gary!  Certainly, you have sufficient strength, muscle mass, flexibility, and mobility at your age due to your life style.  But the majority of people do not.


70

As you know, Bob, it's a lot due to life style

Genes are a major factor, but gotta move, right?


----------



## Trade (Jan 4, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> 'old people'?
> 
> I say, if you* can*...and it feels good....do it...no matter age or what someone calls old age
> 
> ...



It's been my experience that manual labor strong trumps gym strong every time. If I had to pick someone to have my back in a bar fight I would pick you over any gym rat every time. 

Not that either of us are the type to get in a bar fight. 

<font size="3">


----------



## Bob1950 (Jan 4, 2019)

Gym workout is good, but I prefer home self-resistance workout with a belt.  It allows deeper concentration on my exercises.  Gyms are very distracting for me because I try to follow Zen approach to training.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2019)

Bob1950 said:


> Gym workout is good, but I prefer home self-resistance workout with a belt.  It allows deeper concentration on my exercises.  Gyms are very distracting for me because I try to follow Zen approach in training.
> 
> View attachment 61011


Well, Bob, if yer member handle is your birth year, yer lookin’ good!
Whatever yer doin’ is definitely working.
 Cheers to that.

I tried a few workouts, weights, aerobic stuff…my mind wandered too much.

My ‘Zen’ became situation fantasies, or my personal budget, or the day’s schedule….

So, it’s just plain ol’ work for me...butchering wood…as long as I last


----------



## Bob1950 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks, Gary. Yes, I am 68,5 years old bloke.  My Zen is also very simple: "Just do it with maximum attention."


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2019)

Trade said:


> It's been my experience that manual labor strong trumps gym strong every time. If I had to pick someone to have my back in a bar fight I would pick you over any gym rat every time.
> 
> Not that either of us are the type to get in a bar fight.



I bet, back to back, you and I could still tear it up

Heh, the bar scene…long gone

Never started anything, but the big dudes seemed to seek me out

Not sure if I actually ‘won’ any fights, but their arms got tired from pounding my face

My nose has been broke so many times it seems back in its original place now






Oh, I can still get riled, but that bar scene instigates dust ups without provocation

A bit fun when young…not so much now…takes too long to recover


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2019)

Bob1950 said:


> My Zen is also very simple: "Just do it with *maximum attention*."



Yeah, I don’t have that.

Funny, isn’t it, when one comes of a certain age, one knows what they can and can’t do…or at least choose whether or not to dedicate what’s left to a specific discipline 

Around 30 years ago, I let myself get coaxed into a gym of dedicated body builders

Saw this guy bench pressing…big dude.

He had no more than 20 lbs. on that bar, but was visibly struggling, shaking

Had a hard time holding back audible laughter

My buddy explained he was ‘cooling down’

It’s all a science

I do respect and admire that


----------



## Trade (Jan 4, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Never started anything, but the big dudes seemed to seek me out
> 
> Not sure if I actually ‘won’ any fights, but their arms got tired from pounding my face



I didn't have many fights either, but I did get into it with the class bully my senior year of High School. He had been held back a couple of years and was older than everyone else and big to boot. So he had been the class bully ever since I first encountered him in the 7th grade. 

He sat behind me in home room and finally what did it was when he pulled reached down and pull some hairs out of my leg. 

When he did that I said "OK. meet me in the parking lot after school". After all there's a limit to how much a man can take.   

We went at it for about 30 seconds or maybe a minute at most. Mostly with me using your strategy of letting him wear himself out pounding on me. My one asset in a fight was that being a hard headed Polack I was like a Timex watch. I could take a lickin and keep on tickin. Like every after school fight about half the student body gathered around to watch. Then along came coach Dobbins and he broke it up. We vowed to finish it one day, but never did. But if he shows up at our 55th reunion next year I'm gonna call him out.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2019)

Trade said:


> We vowed to finish it one day, but never did. But if he shows up at our 55th reunion next year I'm gonna call him out.



I had suma those 

Most are dead or decrepit now


----------



## Trade (Jan 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I had suma those
> 
> Most are dead or decrepit now



That would be the scenario I'd hope for. That my old nemesis shows up at the reunion decrepit. Preferable using a walker that I could kick out from under him. At my age I'm not looking for a fair fight. I just want some payback.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 5, 2019)

Trade said:


> That would be the scenario I'd hope for. That my old nemesis shows up at the reunion decrepit. *Preferable using a walker that I could kick out from under him.* At my age I'm not looking for a fair fight. I just want some payback.



I'd like to thank you for my morning guffaw

I'll just mop up this coffee in my lap now


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2019)

Trade said:


> That would be the scenario I'd hope for. That my old nemesis shows up at the reunion decrepit. Preferable using a walker that I could kick out from under him. At my age I'm not looking for a fair fight. I just want some payback.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 31, 2019)

You all are amazing! Makes me wanna lift something.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Any kind of resistance training is good for you...It will help you preserve muscle and strength...But for us older folks I would also recommend light weight training if you are capable of doing it, because full range of motion exercises increase muscle, strength, and bone density...But even more important for older people is stretching and working on flexibility...Flexibility is the key to mobility and longevity...Stay sexy my friends.


----------

